# Hello from Melbourne, Australia



## Jmitmusic (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi there, I have been a compulsive VI lurker for the last 6 months and thought it was about time that I officially joined. I am a composition student from Melbourne currently completing the Thinkspace Music for the Media course. I have learnt so much from this amazing forum- it is an invaluable resource and an excellent community. 
I have been composing music for contemporary theatre and dance for the past 8 years or so as well as working as a physical theatre performer. My body is getting a little sore however ; ) so i'm working towards creating music full time. 
Again, great forum and i'm happy to finally be an official part of it. 
Cheers
Josh o-[][]-o


----------



## Blakus (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice to see another Aussie around! :D
Welcome mate!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 7, 2014)

G'day Josh! You are right, this community is invaluable.
See ya round!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey Josh , welcome aboard . Like Blakus said , it's nice to see another Aussie in here


----------



## trumpoz (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey Josh - good to see another Melbourner around..... these bloody Sydney-siders are filling the place up 

Welcome!


----------



## Jmitmusic (Jun 9, 2014)

Haha, thanks guys- i'm feeling so patriotic right now : )


----------

